# To and from Tol Eressëa?



## ZehnWaters (Oct 11, 2021)

We know the elves from Tol Eressëa went to Númenor and back. Did any travel to mainland Middle-Earth? I know Middle-Earth was "quickening" but I can't imagine no one would want to see it. Did any go from Valinor to Tol Eressëa to Númenor to Middle-Earth?


----------



## Alcuin (Oct 12, 2021)

In one version of the history of Glorfindel, the reëmbodied Glorfindel returned to Middle-earth during the Second Age to aid the Elves of Middle-earth in the War of the Elves and Sauron, Second Age 1693-1700. It’s not my preference of Glorfindel lore (I prefer that he returned in the company of Gandalf near the beginning of the second millennium of the Third Age), but if you accept that, it almost certainly means that Glorfindel sailed from Eldamar to Tol Eressëa, from Eressëa to Númenor, and from Númenor to Lindon (or Lond Daer with the main body of the Númenórean expeditionary force that fell upon Sauron’s army from behind); otherwise, he must sail from Eressëa directly to Lindon, which seems (to me) more unlikely, besides unnecessary: Númenor is an obvious waystation. Surely it would also mean that Glorfindel personally knew the three Númenórean lords who became Ringwraiths _before_ they received their Rings of Power and fell to evil, making his encounter with the Witch-king in the penultimate battle in the downfall of Arnor and his prophecy regarding the end of the Witch-king far more poignant than first appears. 

There can be little doubt that _news and information_ passed by way of the Númenóreans between the Elves of Valinor (by means of Eressëa) and Middle-earth. But the Eldar of Middle-earth were strongly “encouraged” by the Valar to emigrate to the Uttermost West, so there seems to me to have been some veil, as it were, between the Middle-earth Elves and their kinsfolk in Eressëa, and possibly more between them and Eldamar, though I know no citation for this.


----------



## Elthir (Oct 13, 2021)

In a note concerning Glorfindel's return to Middle-earth, Tolkien indeed jotted: *"Numenorean ship" *with Christopher Tolkien commenting: _"presumably indicating how Glorfindel might have crossed the great sea."_

With respect to the earlier idea of Glorfindel returning with Gandalf, part of the problem was that 
Gandalf's voyage occurred after the change of the world (the removal of the Undying Lands), with Tolkien considering that after this _"no living embodied creature could return from the Blessed Realm_" . . .

. . . although JRRT yet wondered if Eru could have made an exception for Glorfindel, but rejected this possibility as improbable* "and would make Glorfindel of greater power and importance than seems fitting." *

JRRT, Last Writings, The Peoples of Middle-Earth


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 13, 2021)

Elthir said:


> JRRT, Last Writings, The Peoples of Middle-Earth


Last Writings ... **groan**


----------

